

Justin Frankel: The world's most dangerous geek (2004) - bootload
http://74.220.215.94/~davidkus/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=82:the-worlds-most-dangerous-geek-&catid=35:articles&Itemid=54

======
mvkel
FYI, his personal site is at <http://blorp.com>. It hasn't changed in at least
10 years.

